# Líneas aéreas eléctricas



## RBD

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo al inglés mi CV y no encuentro por ningún lado cómo decir líneas aéreas eléctricas. Tengo que especificar que son las que van sobre apoyos y no subterráneas. Electrical airlines dice mi profesora de inglés que no es correcto.

He visto que solucionáis montones de dudas. Confío en vosotros!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Peter P

Hola y Bienvenido al Foro RBD

Una forma que conozco es _*overhead power line*_.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## RBD

Muchas gracias!

Acabo de ver tb que dicen transmission lines, pero no especifican que sea aérea...


----------



## Peter P

También y se entiende.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## RBD

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## cirrus

Aquí los dos valen. Acaso se usa transmission más bien para las líneas de la más alta tensión por ser el meollo de la red nacional.


----------



## coolbrowne

Correcto está *Peter P *


Peter P said:


> Una forma que conozco es _*overhead power line*_.


Pero no se debe omitir *overhead* que es la parte que especifica _aérea_.

Saludos


----------



## Angela_Vondy

_*Peter P* lo dice correcto_


----------



## cirrus

De veras? Es que la mayoría abrumadora de las líneas son aéreas. Soterrarlas cuesta millones.


----------



## coolbrowne

Posiblemente tienes razón





cirrus said:


> ...la mayoría abrumadora de las líneas son aéreas...


Pero mira que, en muchas áreas densamente pobladas (Washington, DC, São Paulo, Brazil, etc.), son subterráneas.

Sin embargo, la pregunta incluye "aéreas" _explícitamente_.

Saludos


----------



## jalibusa

Sugiero que no uses "transmission" porque te restringe a solamente una parte del sistema, dejando fuera la "distribution". Voto enfáticamente por "overhead power lines".


----------

